# Budget Earphones needec,



## azzu (Nov 23, 2010)

want to buy earphones for regular music listening, with my nokia 5230,
Budget is max 1k , can extend few hundreds bt nt moore,
I need max comfort ,wud be listening for long hours..
And m nt a bass freak need good balanced sound ,
Was thinking of philips she 9700/97,9700/98 =wats d difference btween bothh ??
Can any one state where i can get these in hyderabad ?
Plz help..


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 23, 2010)

There are so many options within that budget.I don't think I'll be able to name 'em all but I'll give it a try.
Soundmagic PL series,Creative EP630(I also saw EP830 on ebay.in),Sennheiser CX180...
K..thats all I can for now.If I do recollect a few more I'll post those too.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 24, 2010)

As ssb1551 said Creative EP630, Sennheiser CX180 and my addition will be Sony EX50LP/ EX35LP. Just try one out of this, too much thinking will confuse you.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 24, 2010)

ep630 audio quality is very muddy. go for soundmagic pl-21 or pl30. superb audio quality. comes with nice extras like foam earbuds, pouch, earclips etc. total vfm package.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 24, 2010)

Sound Magic PL30 will do fine. Great Sound Stage plus a punchy bass. You can also go with PL11 + FiiO E3 Amp


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 24, 2010)

@ *bassam* - I don't think FiiO E3 Amp comes along with PL11, does it?If one has gotta buy separately, how much does one has to shell out?..Also can it be used with Sennheiser CX180?

Oh and guys was/is there any Creative EP830?


----------



## NainO (Nov 24, 2010)

@ssb1551

Yes there is ep830 too. It is supposed to be superior than ep630...
But it think its not VFM earplugs...


----------



## azzu (Nov 25, 2010)

no creative , 630 ,830 for me coz of too much bass.
Will look for cx180 , pl 21,30 how much does those cost ??
And any personal reviews on philips she 9700 ??


----------



## desiibond (Nov 25, 2010)

Pl-21 : 800-900
pl-30: 1200-1300


----------



## Gollum (Nov 25, 2010)

I have philips she 225. They come for rupees 300. Very good earphone.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 25, 2010)

Gollum said:


> I have philips she 225. They come for rupees 300. Very good earphone.



buddy, please! Please don't post just for the sake of posting or saying something. 

We are discussing about quality earphones and the OP has handy budget to get eaprhones that gives good amount of audio quality, not some earphones that just play stuff!

If you are aware of really good quality earphones that produce great audio (like PL-30 or MDR-EX35LP), please do share.


----------



## azzu (Nov 25, 2010)

so pl-30 it is ??? 
Still iam inclined towards she 9700 
Any reviews and posts regarding those earphones are appreciated,,
And i repeat again,,  i need balanced sound , nt punchng or heavy bass


----------



## desiibond (Nov 25, 2010)

azzu said:


> so pl-30 it is ???
> Still iam inclined towards she 9700
> Any reviews and posts regarding those earphones are appreciated,,
> And i repeat again,,  i need balanced sound , nt punchng or heavy bass



I used PL-21 and it is fairly neutral  not sure about SHE9700. reviews say it has decent audio quality. PL-30 has adjustable bass which means that you can always control the amount of bass.

check this: REVIEW :SoundMagic PL-21/ MP-21 - Head-Fi.org Community

the reviewer compared PL21 with PL30 on few occassions.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Nov 26, 2010)

From my experience with PL 11, I can definitely vouch for Soundmagic earphones. Sound quality is amazing for the price. I had to pay just 620 for PL 11 and I'm loving them. I'm also using them with 5230.
for where to buy, if you can't find them in local stores, check theitwares.com
i got it from there. they are offering the lowest price among all online stores.


----------



## azzu (Nov 26, 2010)

Searching for Sound magic pl 30 in hyd ..will buy if i find it here..
or will order online soon ( i prefer buying in hyd for some personal probs)
any last suggestions..
will use earphones for long hours...heard pl-30 arent much comfortable..


----------



## vulpine (Dec 6, 2010)

I am also planning to get pl-30
I have found one on ebay at 999.

@Azzu I know a place where you can get sound magic in Hyderabad.
Distinct Solutions
Beside SBH lane, PG road
Hyderabad
04066382374
9391012215


I ordered a pl30 with them long back. And I gave them my number. They never turned up. You can try ur luck there.
I think its the only place where you can get soundmagic.


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 22, 2010)

go for creative ep 635 at 600 rs


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 25, 2010)

^^EP 635!!When did that come out?
Have you used it yet?If yes, please share your experience!!


----------

